# Sending Quickbread abroad



## fawn (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm planning on sending a banana bread to my sister via her friend who's coming here by plane (she's in the US and i'm in Asia).   it'll  probably more than a week before the bread could to her.

Is it possible to retain the quality of the bread for more than a week? or will it spoil?

What kind of packaging/ how should i wrap it to keep it fresher/edible longer?


----------



## Buck (Oct 14, 2006)

Katie E said I should tell you this:  First, freeze the banana bread for at least 48 hours.  Then, wrap it in multiple layers of newspaper.  Wrap it in bubble wrap then plut the whole lot into a box and then fill the box with styrofoam peanuts (styrofoam is an excellent insulator).  Seal the box.  However, with the flight restrictions since September 11th, you might want to just eat the whole thing and forget about shipping it.


----------



## amber (Oct 14, 2006)

Personally, I wouldnt want to eat a banana bread that is over a week old.  You could ship it via air mail within 2-3 days, but the cost of shipping would be more expensive than the bread.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think packing it is a problem. And Idon't think airport security is a problem.   Banana bread is pretty sturdy. HOwever in a week the chances are it will be on the verge of molding. HOw about making some candy or something that is not as prone to spoil.


----------



## fawn (Oct 18, 2006)

i see, thanks for the replies, shipping banana bread is a bad idea if it'll get to her for more than a week after baking.

thanks!


----------



## fawn (Oct 18, 2006)

i see, thanks for the replies, shipping banana bread is a bad idea if it'll get to her for more than a week after baking.

thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

fawn said:
			
		

> i see, thanks for the replies, shipping banana bread is a bad idea if it'll get to her for more than a week after baking.
> 
> thanks!


 
I'm glad you came back. After I posted I had another possible thought--but I still kind of think something else might travel better. 
Anyway, as someone suggested, you might be able to freeze the loaf and then vacuum seal it. Then you would need to pack it carefully, as before. But the vac sealing might prolong the shelf life by a couple of days.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 18, 2006)

Fawn, You might want to consider making banana cake instead of bread as the butter in the cake will keep it moist and soft.  In not very hot weather, it keeps for at least 3 days unrefrigerated.  It lasts much longer when frozen.


----------

